# Turanabol vs. Dianabol



## Livebig14 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey guys.  Just wondering what the turanabol vs dianabol strength gains and weight gains are.  How much less/more will I gain with one vs. the other?  Also how much T-bol should I use and for how long to kickstart a 12 week test e cycle?  thanks


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 19, 2011)

Couple basic differences - tbol is kinda like anavar in terms of "results" - decent hardener and sides lighter than dbol. Dbols on the other hand - greater gains, more water.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 19, 2011)

Dude, seriously - you've posted this identical question like 4 times now....


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 19, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Hey guys. Just wondering what the turanabol vs dianabol strength gains and weight gains are. How much less/more will I gain with one vs. the other? Also how much T-bol should I use and for how long to kickstart a 12 week test e cycle? thanks


 Tbol is cleaner, and a lot dryer the dbol, very little estro conversion with T also, pretty solid strength gains. D-bol, great for strength, sides are a bitch , gyno, hairloss, extreme water weight, irritability. Ill probably get bashed, but I think Dbol is just out dated in the past few years..


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> Ill probably get bashed, but I think Dbol is just out dated in the past few years..


 
You should get bashed. BDol is a legendary gainer, it's just not for pussies


----------



## Livebig14 (Mar 19, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> Tbol is cleaner, and a lot dryer the dbol, very little estro conversion with T also, pretty solid strength gains. D-bol, great for strength, sides are a bitch , gyno, hairloss, extreme water weight, irritability. Ill probably get bashed, but I think Dbol is just out dated in the past few years..


alright thanks.


----------



## Livebig14 (Mar 19, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Dude, seriously - you've posted this identical question like 4 times now....


I posted it 3 times and 1 of them was in the so called "elite member anabolic zone" where im supposed to get opinions from the most experienced people with AAS but I got no responses.


----------



## prop01 (Mar 19, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Hey guys. Just wondering what the turanabol vs dianabol strength gains and weight gains are. How much less/more will I gain with one vs. the other? Also how much T-bol should I use and for how long to kickstart a 12 week test e cycle? thanks


 
Use Dianabol to kick start your cycle for four weeks . I would probably run 40 mgs. a day . Tbol would probably be better at the end of your cycle if you can't afford Anavar or do not like the sides of Winstrol granted your body fat is low enough for a harder look .

A lot depends on your source and how good your gear really is .
I do not take Dianabol any longer because I do not get the resaults I once did , but now it makes my BP go up too much .
I have Turanabol on order .


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You should get bashed. BDol is a legendary gainer, it's just not for pussies


 Im a pussy!!!


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 19, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Dude, seriously - you've posted this identical question like 4 times now....


 I know there is only so much we can tell you about these compounds.  If you want more you need to use google and do a search.  How many different threads are you going to post?


----------



## SFW (Mar 19, 2011)

I ran it for aprox 5 wks using a modified paleo style diet. Trained 6 days a week. Went from 215 to 190 ripped w/ a 7-8% bf. I estimate a 5 lb muscle gain while losing 20 lbs of fat. 

Vascularity went insane. The seperation btwn muscles became deep while striations developed all over. Strength remained the same as i continually dropped water and fat. Endurance became nearly manic at times. Even on less sleep, i felt refreshed and positive with better cognitive function through the day.

Its a Very alpha feeling substance with positive effects on mood. Temper began to flare around the 60mg mark though.


----------



## cutright (Mar 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> I ran it for aprox 5 wks using a modified paleo style diet. Trained 6 days a week. Went from 215 to 190 ripped w/ a 7-8% bf. I estimate a 5 lb muscle gain while losing 20 lbs of fat.
> 
> Vascularity went insane. The seperation btwn muscles became deep while striations developed all over. Strength remained the same as i continually dropped water and fat. Endurance became nearly manic at times. Even on less sleep, i felt refreshed and positive with better cognitive function through the day.
> 
> Its a Very alpha feeling substance with positive effects on mood. Temper began to flare around the 60mg mark though.



What was the dosage you took and how did you take it? Split dose or all at once? Did you maintain the same dose through out your cycle?


----------



## danielz04 (Mar 20, 2011)

From what i know, dbol is the best lol.


----------



## GMO (Mar 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You should get bashed. DBol is a legendary gainer, it's just not for pussies




+1

There is nothing like dbol for strength and mass gains.  Plus it makes you feel like a god.


----------



## Repo (Mar 20, 2011)

Dbol kicks ass and gets my vote!!!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Mar 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You should get bashed. BDol is a legendary gainer, it's just not for pussies


That statement made me bash my monitor! Never speak this way about the greatest mass builder to ever be! You will be negged accordingly!


----------



## donkc29 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## sassy69 (Mar 20, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> I posted it 3 times and 1 of them was in the so called "elite member anabolic zone" where im supposed to get opinions from the most experienced people with AAS but I got no responses.



Patience my friend. Its the weekend and people have lives outside of the interwebs. Also did you look up anything about these? There is volumes of information if you look up basic steroid profiles for whatever you are interested in, as well as a couple million other posts answering nearly the same question across the internet.

Patience & Google make the world go round 

In fact this is a good time to remind people - playing on the dark side is essentially self-medicating w/ hormones. You're screwing w/ your natural hormone profile w/o the aid of a doctor and constant observation and evaluation. There is no one single answer - each person's body chemistry, previous cycling history, lifting history, diet history and familiarity w/ one's body and its response to all of this is completely unique. So it still goes back to YOU doing research, extensive research - no one can just hand you quicky answers that will apply perfectly to you - and you experimenting and patiently making well-weighed decisions on what you want to do because you are now your very own petrie dish.


----------



## Livebig14 (Mar 20, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Patience my friend. Its the weekend and people have lives outside of the interwebs. Also did you look up anything about these? There is volumes of information if you look up basic steroid profiles for whatever you are interested in, as well as a couple million other posts answering nearly the same question across the internet.
> 
> Patience & Google make the world go round
> 
> In fact this is a good time to remind people - playing on the dark side is essentially self-medicating w/ hormones. You're screwing w/ your natural hormone profile w/o the aid of a doctor and constant observation and evaluation. There is no one single answer - each person's body chemistry, previous cycling history, lifting history, diet history and familiarity w/ one's body and its response to all of this is completely unique. So it still goes back to YOU doing research, extensive research - no one can just hand you quicky answers that will apply perfectly to you - and you experimenting and patiently making well-weighed decisions on what you want to do because you are now your very own petrie dish.


true.  I understand the chemical properties of both compounds just looking to get firsthand opinions of how people did with each one.  thanks though


----------



## SFW (Mar 20, 2011)

cutright said:


> What was the dosage you took and how did you take it? Split dose or all at once? Did you maintain the same dose through out your cycle?


 
No. I started around 20, slowly ramping it up weekly. 
I always split my doses with orals...Except when i used Fluoxy, where i would just drop the full dose 90 mins prior to SFW.


----------

